# Round vs. Oval



## W8 a minute (Aug 16, 2007)

All other things being the same (motor, cone material, T/S, etc) has there ever been any scientific proof that says a round speaker will sound better than an oval speaker? IE 6.5 vs. 6x9.


----------



## Abaddon (Aug 28, 2007)

yes, just by nature of the cone shape being a non constant radius. The speaker will exhibit directionality in it's polar response. I would assume aiming of an oval speaker would be crucial. This could lead to bad installation situations with oval speakers that tuning might not get rid of. I would say it would be much harder to GET an oval speaker up to par with a round speaker.

But, with everything being equal, as far as one "sounding" better or not... I don't think I've seen any proof that 5x6 and 6x9 speakers can't sound great. I've been in many cars with them and I've enjoyed the listening experience.


----------



## W8 a minute (Aug 16, 2007)

Abaddon said:


> yes, just by nature of the cone shape being a non constant radius. The speaker will exhibit directionality in it's polar response. I would assume aiming of an oval speaker would be crucial. This could lead to bad installation situations with oval speakers that tuning might not get rid of. I would say it would be much harder to GET an oval speaker up to par with a round speaker.
> 
> But, with everything being equal, as far as one "sounding" better or not... I don't think I've seen any proof that 5x6 and 6x9 speakers can't sound great. I've been in many cars with them and I've enjoyed the listening experience.


Interesting. I wouldn't THINK there would be a difference but I've never seen any proof one way or another. You could be correct.

My reasoning being that the speaker acts as a piston and as long as it creates the frequencies accurately there shouldn't be a difference between a 6", a 9", or a 6x9" speaker. Just my opinion of course as I have no data to back this up.

I only ask this question because of a debate I was having with someone. They said round speakers must be better because that is what is used in high end home audio and professional applications. To me that's not a good enough reason so I countered by saying the don't exist because they don't need oval speakers in those situations.


----------



## Abaddon (Aug 28, 2007)

W8 a minute said:


> My reasoning being that the speaker acts as a piston and as long as it creates the frequencies accurately there shouldn't be a difference between a 6", a 9", or a 6x9" speaker. Just my opinion of course as I have no data to back this up.


At certain frequencies.. absolutely correct. If we`re talking like 250hz and lower.. it shouldn't matter at all what shape the cone is... and with the oval speakers, you`re usually able to get a bit more cone area into a space then you could with a round speaker.. increasing bottom-end performance. But it`s when you get into the mid-range frequencies that you`ll see directionality, beaming, etc. That`s where the issue is.


----------



## elane17 (May 3, 2010)

It is my belief that when a oval speaker flexes it does not do it evenly.
I know that may sound dumb, But think about it in terms of an banana with the skin on IE (new 6x9) it is hard to bend tip to tip. But peel it(used ,stock ,OEM 6x ?/5x? whatever) it is easy to bend ,break,bow. So all I am saying based on that analogy.Only a Round speaker will give you the performance we all crave.


----------



## Knobby Digital (Aug 17, 2008)

_Belief_ is the correct word. 

There may be a technical reason why an oblong speaker is more prone to cone warping, but it happens to roundies too. Ultimately it depends on the driver and the materials used.

Check out this post and a few that follow.

permalink


----------



## W8 a minute (Aug 16, 2007)

Knobby Digital said:


> Ultimately it depends on the driver and the materials used.


Before we go any further I want to make a disclaimer:
I'm not trying to argue with anyone because I obviously don't have the answer either. I may play devils advocate from time to time but that's just to get more information or to create more thought on the subject.

The cone distortion theory has been offered to me before. And this might be true for cheap speakers but in this day and age it is perfectly possible to make and ultra-light and ultra-stiff cone that would have near zero warping no matter what shape you formed it into.

Cheap speakers may have a lot to do with the belief that oval or ellipse speakers don't sound as well. Which is why I'm trying to determine if this is another car audio myth (like the stiffening cap) or is there actual science behind this.

I'm personally of the belief (there's that word again) that if you have room for a bigger speaker then use it. I'm currently working on a Dodge Ram that has 6x9's in the doors from the factory and was considering using a 6x9 instead of the usual 6.5.

For instance. I can use the Image Dynamics XS-65 or XS-69. Both seem to very good quality but is there a reason based on math and physics that makes the 6.5 a better choice?

Thanks


----------



## Knobby Digital (Aug 17, 2008)

Abaddon explained it in his above post. It will beam higher in one direction than the other. I don't _believe_ p) you'll get anything definitive beyond that other than maybe from ID.

Given those choices, I'd try the 6x9 out. But it would prolly be harder to resell or find 2nd hand. If it were a 3-way, I'd most definitely do a 6x9 rather than 6.5" if I had the stock cutouts for it.


----------

